# DAMNIT MY HID'S STOLEN!



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I left my headlights up last night accidentally (cruzin around with them up without them on) and I left them on last night someone got in my car and stole my headlights............


I sware people today.. All they did was steal the housings and HID projectors in them. Left the ballasts and left all the wiring. 

I'm sooooooo pissed. What should I do?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Did you report it to the local authorities? the most likely wont be able to do anything but there may be other items being stolen in the area.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Is there a dude with a civic that lives on your block?


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

im sorry, but they didnt steal the ballasts? WTF :dumbass:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually there are 2 civics. But none of which are have the owner of anyone under 50..

I called the police and filed a report today. They said don't expect anything out of it. So basically I'm screwed. 

And no I still have the ballasts

They probably thought all they had to do was put power to them. I sure hope so , so they can ruin them damn things. If I can't have em neither can they lol


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

When did you put hids in your car? What year is your car again? They just straight up jacked them? They didnt take anything else? Just your bulbs?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I got them in just under 2 weeks ago. They took my housings and my bulbs. Left the wiring and the ballasts


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> I got them in just under 2 weeks ago. They took my housings and my bulbs. Left the wiring and the ballasts


you can get bulbs for 60 a pair in ebay, search for ds2 i think, well my box says d2r but theres a guy on there, or there way that sold halla bulbs for pretty cheap.. 4300k of course...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

d2r and d2s ballast will work for both d2r and d2s bulbs.

only difference is one need a projector type housing and the other a reflective type housing.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but bulbs aren't going to help me without another pair of projectors. And I'm not going to put HID in my stock reflective housing. First of all the glass isn't clear and smooth and second of all unless it was made of HID and set right your going to be in a head on collision soon on a 2 lane highway


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Yeah but bulbs aren't going to help me without another pair of projectors. And I'm not going to put HID in my stock reflective housing. First of all the glass isn't clear and smooth and second of all unless it was made of HID and set right your going to be in a head on collision soon on a 2 lane highway


goto the yard and snag some early 90s lexus projectors or BMW projectors... or if i see some ill get them, and i can send them to you


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I've been looking I found one pair but they were busted up


----------

